# Can you delete a KOM that wasn't earned?



## Giant Chachi (Jan 9, 2012)

Delete a KOM, you say? Well, yes. I have one that I didn't earn, as I was riding up in a shuttle and I hate to see that I have a KOM that wasn't earned by me on my own power. Seems there would have to be a method of self-checking, but I guess that isn't very Strava-like. Any thoughts or ideas? I don't want to delete the whole ride, just the climbs, as I was shuttling.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Actually this is going to be slightly tricky. The easy way to avoid it in future would be not to record while you're shuttling. You'll see long straight lines from where you stopped recording to where you resumed, but your statistics should all make sense.

For now, there are two approaches. You could flag your own ride, then get Strava support to help you fix it. Or you could download the track, cut it into only the parts you actually rode, and re-upload all of those. You could probably also delete the points from the periods when you were in the shuttle and re-upload, getting a similar result to if you hadn't recorded them in the first place.

If anyone cares about that KOM, you may already have been flagged.


----------



## Giant Chachi (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I certainly don't think I was the only one that day who had this happen, as others are on there too with about the same speed on that climb. I guess my shuttle driver was just the fastest at flogging that UHaul truck!  That said, I just wanted to be honest and see if there was a way to do this. My google-fu didn't find any good results, so I thought I would post here. I'll play around with it and see what I can do. Thanks again AndrwSwitch!


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep, "chopping" the GPX file into multiple runs is the only real method of fixing it after-the-fact, and I dont think this can be done using strava's crop tool. Garmin used to have utilities that could do this, but I'm not sure if they still offer them.

More broadly speaking, Strava'ing downhill runs is a pain, as even if you pause the recording going up, it still adds all the "climbing" to your total for the year. And of course, reseting the garmin for every run spams your followers with a whole bunch of short rides. More options are needed here.

Before the days of strava, the local DH resort used a shuttle van to carry the DH'ers up the same road that the provincial hill climb championship was held on. Fortunately for internet cycling harmony, bike-carrying ski lift cars were installed.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Yeah, flag it yourself if you care. I have a KOM on a climb because of a weird glitch in my file. I pushed my bike up the climb, actually. I've had that KOM for something like 3 or 4 years now, and nobody has flagged it. I think it's funny. Whatever.

What I'm more annoyed by is that I use Strava more as a mileage logbook than anything else. I had a ride last year where I forgot to restart my GPS after pausing it for a lunch break. I rode a mile or two then remembered to restart it. On my computer, I edited the file and uploaded it to Strava to make sure the mileage got recorded. Garmin Connect outright rejected the edited file, IIRC. I didn't place highly on any segments, but earlier this year someone flagged the ride. Whatever, I don't care about segment rankings. But the annoying part is that now the ride PERMANENTLY has a huge banner saying that it's been flagged. The only thing I can do about that is to delete the ride. I talked to Strava support about it and the guy was very dismissive towards me.

Is it really too much to ask for a "feature" when uploading a new ride to have a checkbox that says, "Exclude this activity from segment rankings" to avoid this kind of issue?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

You sort-of do. At least, when I flagged my ride a while ago, one of Strava's proposed resolutions was to make it private. I didn't, because the ride includes some PRs that are still my best times on those segments and I'm as vain as the next Strava user. Anyway, if you flag the ride as private, it's not eligible for segment rankings. Not sure if that removes the banner about the flag, though.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

AndrwSwitch said:


> You sort-of do. At least, when I flagged my ride a while ago, one of Strava's proposed resolutions was to make it private. I didn't, because the ride includes some PRs that are still my best times on those segments and I'm as vain as the next Strava user. Anyway, if you flag the ride as private, it's not eligible for segment rankings. Not sure if that removes the banner about the flag, though.


It does, but then the ride is not eligible for sharing on blogs and whatnot. The ride in question was my longest of the year last year, and I shared it on my website.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Fair enough. I'm surprised Strava support were annoying about it.

I guess you could always process it into GPX or something, and share it as a neutral file.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

When I self-flagged a bus-drafting-KOM a few months ago, I got a message with a little pop-up menu where I could privatize, change the activity type, crop, or say "really, it's fine".


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

I have done that a few times. It is easy to crop a ride and take the shuttled part out. You have to do it on the computer, though (I think?) - didn't seem so easy on the phone. It still kinda screws with your data, but it eliminates the KOM issues.

But when I've done this, I didn't get the KOM, anyway -- my ride was automatically rejected or flagged or something until I edited it.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> The easy way to avoid it in future would be not to record while you're shuttling.


The easiest way is to man up and not shuttle.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh, snap!


----------



## Giant Chachi (Jan 9, 2012)

kjlued said:


> The easiest way is to man up and not shuttle.


I hear you there, but it was a shuttle day fundraiser for the grand opening of our new trail system. I like recording rides from a distance standpoint, but didn't even think about the shuttle part until I was done. I'll work on cleaning it up, or will delete the ride. Thanks again guys!


----------



## Jack Frost (Nov 7, 2013)

I had this happen in the local bike park , which has poor gps reception.Had a false KOM which i don't want. I opened a ticket and asked Strava to remove the one offending segment and leave the rest of the ride intact . They were pretty helpful and within a couple of days it was gone. 

The ticketing seems to work better than just flagging a ride.


----------

